# Poor dog



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh that poor abused boy! You'd better send him this way so I can properly spoil him!
He has such a sweet face, I just want to grab him and smooch him.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Shame on you! He doesn't have a pillow under his head.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

fostermom said:


> Shame on you! He doesn't have a pillow under his head.


Or a drink and snacks sitting on the nearby table!! Poor baby!!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

CALL THE ASPCA!!!! 

LOL

Don't let my dogs see this they WILL think they are abused. They don't have a deck. 

Ann


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You really are abusing him, where is his masseuse?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bueller needs a cooler full of Frost Paws and frozen marrow bones IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor baby....I love the black spot on his butt that goes only half way down his tail so cute. Now shhhhhhh let that poor puppy rest.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't see anyone fanning him, Laura. What if he gets warm? :
(He's adorable, by the way.)


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I need to come rescue him and take him in for a few months while you get your act together... this poor dog doesn't deserve this kind of neglect!!

I :heartbeat Bueller!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

What a cutie!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

fostermom said:


> Shame on you! He doesn't have a pillow under his head.


LOL, exactly!!! Get that poor boy a pillow.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Laurie said:


> Or a drink and snacks sitting on the nearby table!! Poor baby!!!!


Or a snuggly blankie for him to let you tuck him in with

Bueller is adorable!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hehee, you weren't kidding when you said "giraffe stage" ! Look at those legs!

I love speckled pups


----------



## Lilly (May 13, 2010)

Poor baby Looks like he has it really rough.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

At least he takes it like a man and you don't have to strap him down


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What? You're not standing over him with a fan made of feathers?


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I love speckled pups 

This brings to mind all those pups that are speckled have been either kissed by fairies or by angels. I bet they both had a hand in it. lol


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Or what is if it's getting too cool? I can't see a heater!!! And where is the (heated) pool? Poor dog


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

LOL 

Someone call the Humane Society!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Quick he needs an umbrella, he's starting to freckle!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Like I said on FB, he needs a day bed. Decorated in black and white!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bueller*

Bueller looks very TIRED! He must do alot of work around the house and yard!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I think I saw a layout of him in Maxim! He needs good pay.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

How could you???
That cushion only looks to be about 4 inches thick!
And to be scrunched into that 2ft x 6ft space with only 1 pillow!!! 
Oh that poor boy!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh, the humanity!!! Or, oh the dogmanity!! Poor thing!


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

WHAT??? No air purifier?

Tsk! Tsk!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

*gasp*!!!! you should be ashamed!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd like to be abused in the same manner.
Can I get a new deck too?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I've turned myself in. I will be jailed. Thank doG. I'll have a bed that I won't be sharing with a puppy who when stretched out is six feet long. I won't have to get up at 4:30 am to take HRH out. I won't have to make his breakfast/lunch/dinner before my own - in fact, someone will bring it to me. I won't be laundering HIS bedding daily, so that it is soft and fluffy, while my own is sandy from his big toilet plunger feet. 
I cannot wait to be incarcerated for the abuse of what I am now convinced was the intentional crossing of a giraffe and an English Pointer.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

This thread has been hilarious!

BTW, you can send him to me for further abuse while you are in the joint. 

Looking forward to MY new deck...

.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

"intentional crossing of a giraffe and an English Pointer"----are you suing the BYB who sold you such a creature?  That youngster does look a tad leggy, so it's a good thing he's got a long chaise lounge!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

LOL-nice deck, gorgeous puppy! Look at those loooong legs of his


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Where's the human slave for this royal dog? He's beautiful, by the way...


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Just look! All of that abuse has made him so, so...HYPER!!

Look RIGHT NOW!!! Hurry, before he moves...or something!


.


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

So nice to see that. What a beauty he is.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Poor thing! You even shaved and colored him - what on earth is wrong with you! Strangest looking Golden I've ever seen!  : (Love his name BTW)


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

If that is cruelty I'm going to take my punishments at Laura's house! He is a cute giraffe/pointer hybrid!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

LOL... He sure looks comfy.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I really, really, really want Bueller's life!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

BUELLER!!!! I go out of town, and miss the most handsome short haired black and white pupper. He's gotten huge..... and so neglected. Poor thing left outside without his staff! (BTW, our grand dau (3) would love to count his freckles. It's a fave activity when Cody comes to visit.)


----------

